
World Map Of Social Networks Shows Facebook's Global Dominance - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/06/10/facebook-is-eating-the-world-except-for-china-and-russia-world-map-of-social-networks/
======
jgroome
I wonder why "Google+ stats are not displayed by Google Trends for Websites"?

------
loceng
Well it's true they're domineering.

